# Esh Winning miners mem hall co Durham Oct 08



## dave (Oct 29, 2008)

For a little history on this place see this link
http://www.ihbc.org.uk/context_archive/42/miners_dir/miners_s.htm

Just couldnt resist a look at this place having first heard about it for sale in a local paper stating that it was in need of complete refurbishment. Missfish went to have a look and was very dissapointed with the state it was in inside as it does look impressive from the outside. It reminded me of Morison Hall at Hartlepool i went to recently totally trashed rotten and masses of pigeon shit.






one from the outside looking quite promising untill.......





it was obvious once inside this place has been seriously neglected with the roof missing in places.










This staircase had a nasty surprise coming up as you will soon see.





At the top of the seating area for the cinema and what looks like a projection room





I assume the projection room and whats left of them there were 2 of these not sure what BTP stands for on the base.





looking down on the stage etc





looking up at the tower thingy and some welcome fresh air





another one from the top floor which was covered in pigeon shit yukkk.





back to that staircase i mentioned earlier and on my way back down i hadnt seen that half of it was missing oops!





A remnant from its bingo days in the 70s





Finally one of the ceiling which in its day was probably quite impressive hopefully a buyer will come along and do it up and restore it to its former glory though it is one massive project and good luck to whoever takes it on. Glad to get out and back in to the fresh air but also glad ive seen it.


----------



## krela (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh dear, that's in a very sad state


----------



## Seahorse (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm guessing it'll be some time before anyone contemplates taking this on in the present economic climate. Shame really.


----------



## sinnerman (Oct 29, 2008)

BTP stands for "British Talking Pictures"a manufacturer of projectiona and sound equipment.


----------



## dave (Oct 29, 2008)

sinnerman said:


> BTP stands for "British Talking Pictures"a manufacturer of projectiona and sound equipment.



Ahh cheers for that i was wondering what it stood for.


----------



## Sabtr (Oct 29, 2008)

Crikey that place is buggered. They do say it's on the inside what counts.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 29, 2008)

I bet that staircase was great in it's day, but now it's just urghhh! Glad you didn't fall through it!


----------



## skittles (Oct 31, 2008)

very interesting


----------



## smileysal (Oct 31, 2008)

Such a shame it's been left in this condition, I do hope someone has the cash soon to buy it and do it all up. Would make a lovely venue for all sorts of stuff.

Excellent pics,

 Sal


----------



## BigLoada (Nov 1, 2008)

Man thats so sad, that it was built for the miners and look at it now

Had no idea about this, my mate lives in Esh I'll have to get down there.


----------



## dave (Nov 1, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> I bet that staircase was great in it's day, but now it's just urghhh! Glad you didn't fall through it!



I never dreamed half of it was missing stopped myself in the nick of time.


----------



## Parkus. (Nov 1, 2008)

smileysal said:


> Such a shame it's been left in this condition, I do hope someone has the cash soon to buy it and do it all up. *Would make a lovely venue for all sorts of stuff*.
> 
> Excellent pics,
> 
> Sal



Sadly, due to the location, you just know the charvers will use it as a youth club and put on raves

So it's going to get trashed either way


----------



## tarboat (Nov 2, 2008)

A great pity that it is in such a state. very interesting to see the inside though.


----------



## MD (Nov 2, 2008)

good work for getting in and out unhurt!!
good pics like the 1st one


----------



## jonney (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi everyone, my best friend lives nextdoor to this building and he has informed me that it is owned by a property developer from London who bought the property approx. 10 years ago for a measly £100. He has left it to get into this state because it is grade2 listed so he cannot demolish it unless it falls down itself. My family are from Esh Winning and were all miners (My grandad was a training officer at Pit House Colliery amongst others) and frequented the institue regularly. My Grandmother on my Mothers side used to walk from Spennymoor (approx. 9miles) just to attend the dances held at the institute. The place is now a meeting place for chavs. What a waste...


----------



## daddybear (Mar 18, 2009)

*esh miners memorial hall*

i live next door to the hall and i have never seen inside the place untill jonney told me there are pics on DP.A few weeks ago there were architects and such like in ther and all around i asked one what the intentions were of the building and apparently they are sosial landlords so it could be made into flats!!!.i believe there has been many failed attempts by local groups to re-open it as a community centre as its in such bad condition that they just coulnt afford to do it,which is a shame,especially as the miners used top pay for the upkeep of the hall out of their wages!cheers DADDYBEAR.


----------



## chazcam (Jun 15, 2009)

that is so wrong i think it should be put back to its origional purpose it was a memorial for the miners and should be put back to that esh winning has nothing for the children to do. Local people complain that there are kids roaming the village and causing a nuisence its all down to there is nothing and no-where for our children to go this building is the perfect place for all the the needs in our village and the want to make it into flats what a load of crap ...... go build more houses ands flats and when the new people move into the village we still left with the same problem nothing for the children to do and still no where for them to go. this building would make the perfect site for a new sure start building along with a creche for working parents as well as a youth center along sides a memorial centre for the miners of the village. my grandfather worked in the pits as well as working in the majectic when it was a picture house along with my nana there names were Joseph Watson and Rhoda Watson (Turnbull) this is where my grandparents met my grandfather worked on the film reels and my nana was a usher


----------



## daddybear (Jul 23, 2009)

work has started on making this building into appartments for the over 55's this week the building is now covered in scaffold and orange meshy stuff i will try and get some pics to keep it up to date.its such a shame it couldnt be returned to the community because esh winning is sadly lacking facilities for the local youth


----------



## upthetoon (Oct 25, 2009)

The whole of the upstairs has been taken away and the building had been gutted. My cricket club is right opposite the back so we have seen the general demise of the place. Wish I had went in beforehand, it must have been smashing when it was open.


----------

